# Quick report from last night



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had a super jammed up season this year at the store and on the water with my customers. This was a fun trip with a cool goal. I headed out with Dr Kearly and his wife Edie with the task of getting her a White Marlin and a Swordfish. Mrs Kearly has caught all but three species of billfish and if we marked these off, they planned to go to Kona to get her Shortbill Spearfish. We had lines in for a quick troll at 7:00PM and lines out and heading home by 11:30 with our mission accomplished with a nice White Marlin and 100-110ish Sword. I asked if they wanted to try for another sword and Dr Kearly said "no need" which was fine with me. We fished the dumping grounds. Water was clean green with a decent amount of bait.

Sorry for blurry pic. No marlin pic right now since I'm having an ifart with my iPhone


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Chris.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report Chris, thats how you getrdone...


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris, finally a calm spell on Monday-Tuesday looks like you got them to book a trip to Kona. Good on ya!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done sir


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job. nice sword!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very Nice Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work guy


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

that was easy


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You the man Chris! Enjoy your youth while you can! Great job getting it done! Walking the walk!

Robert


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine job!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

You got to love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fish Eye said:


> You got to love it when a plan comes together.


No sh#t! I didn't think we'd get to troll Monday evening since it was getting late. Ten minutes after lines out, ****** started smacking the right long. I dropped it, she ate it. I was actually more concerned about getting a white more than thge sword. Mrs Kearly did an awesome job on both fish too


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Nice!


----------

